# liquid nolva dosages



## babylon (Aug 15, 2004)

*starting a cycle*

i am starting a cycle of m1t/4ad. 
week1: 400mg 4ad 
week2: 400mg 4ad
week3: 10mg m1t, 600mg 4ad 
week4: 10mg m1t, 600mg 4ad
does this seem correct? 
for pct i plan to use liquid nolva, and matrix rx - can somebody help me out with the dosages? or should i substitute 6oxo for matrix?...have just ordered nolva, cant decide between matrix and 6oxo


----------



## redspy (Aug 15, 2004)

The PH Sticky recommends the following:-

Nolvadex

  Week 1-2 ??? 40mg daily
  Week 2-4 ??? 20mg daily


----------



## babylon (Aug 15, 2004)

1ml is 20 mg, about 2-3 drops right? does it come with a syringe?  
do i have to mix it with anything or should i just put drops in my mouth? thanks


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 15, 2004)

Your only using the Nolva post cycle I assume?  Good.
As mentioned above 40mg ed then 20 mg is good although you could probably just do 20 mg ed for 4 3-4 wks.
Most liquid Nolva is being sold 20mg/ml so that would be 1ml ed (or 2 for 40mg).
It should come with an oral syringe to measure dosage.
 Also I'd run the m-1-t for the entire cycle and prolly more than 10mg ed.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2004)

For PCT with liquid Nolva, I suggest the following:

Week 1: 60 mg/day
Week 2: 40 mg/day
Week 3-4: 20 mg/day

The liquid doesn't have as much tamoxifen as the pills do. It is better to take a more liberal dose the first week, IMO. I think your cycle looks fine. You will retain lots of water, but will piss it out during PCT.


----------



## babylon (Aug 16, 2004)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Your only using the Nolva post cycle I assume?  Good.
> As mentioned above 40mg ed then 20 mg is good although you could probably just do 20 mg ed for 4 3-4 wks.
> Most liquid Nolva is being sold 20mg/ml so that would be 1ml ed (or 2 for 40mg).
> It should come with an oral syringe to measure dosage.
> Also I'd run the m-1-t for the entire cycle and prolly more than 10mg ed.



i am 19, so i just wanna take it slow. i might raise m1t to 15 mg a day though...


----------



## babylon (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks pirate. thats exactly what i needed to know. i also heard that liquid nolva is less concentrated and therefore you need higher dosages...that was the reason i asked. for pct i am also using matrix. Does this seem correct: 
w1: 6 caps
w2:4 caps
w3:4 caps
w4: 3caps, 
or should i take 6 caps for 3 weeks?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2004)

You should not be doing PS/PH at 19 years old; especially PS. M1T is a steroid even if it is legal right now. Your body is still adolescent. Screwing with your hormones at this point is a big time risk. I encourage you to look into the possible effects that steroids could have on you in the long run. When done at your age, it is risky business. That being said, matrix is a complete waste of $$ at your age. Your natural testosterone production should be through the ceiling. Hell, I am 27 and 6 caps of matrix doesn't do a damn thing for me. If you already wasted your money on the matrix, and you are willing to risk your health by taking dangerous steroids at your age, your pct is fine. The matrix is irrelevant.


----------



## redspy (Aug 16, 2004)

In addition to what Pirate said it's important to point out that PH/PS's are best suited to those who have years of lifting experience under their belt and are approaching their natural genetic limit.  At 19 there's no way you're even approaching your natural potential.  Forget the PHs and focus on good diet hard work in the gym.  By the time it's safe for you to take PHs they'll have been long banned.  If you think it's worth permanently damaging your endocrine system and stunting your growth for 10lbs of muscle go right ahead.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya, a guy came into Smoothie King today while I was working and was telling me that he was trying what he called Mit.  I asked him if he meant M1T, and he told me "Ya, the stuff by Underground Labs".  He was asking me what kind of side effects it was having and told me that he could dunk with both hands now.  I wanted to smack that dumb son of a bitch.  He got the stuff and has no clue about it.  I have been researching the stuff everyday for a month now, and have yet to mass my stack for it.  People are so fucking dumb.


----------



## babylon (Aug 16, 2004)

i agree with everything said above...
though a lot of m1t products state 18 as the minimum age requirment....


----------

